# Fehler : Arbeitsvolumen voll



## Leola13 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hai,

beim Starten von PS 7 kommt die alt  bekannte Fehlermeldung :


> Konnte Photoshop nicht initialisieren, weil die Arbeitsvolumen voll sind



Folgende Möglichkeiten stehen meines Wissen zur Verfügung :



> •	Sorge für mehr Speicherplatz auf dem eingestellten
> Arbeitsvolumen (standardmäßig sollte das c: sein).
> •	Es könnte allerdings auch daran liegen, dass Du zu viele
> Schriftarten auf Deinem Rechner installiert hast - ab einer
> ...



Schriftarten scheiden aus, da keine Veränderungen gegenüber vorher.
Das Arbeitsvolumenverzeichnis (oder wie auch immer man das nennt) ist nicht C:, sondern eine andere Partition. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr welche Partition ich damals genommen habe.  

Wieviel Platz muss ich, auf den zugegeben sehr vollen, Partitionen schaffen ?
Wie kann ich die Partition ändern ? (PS kann ich ja nicht starten.)
Darf das Arbeitsvolumen auch auf einer USB-Festplatte liegen ?
Ist STRG+Shift+Alt die letzte Möglichkeit ? und was muss gesichert werden Pinsel, Aktionen, ... ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## versuch13 (20. Oktober 2006)

Kannst du ändern unter Voreinstellungen. Da das ja nicht geht da du PS nicht starten kannst, mach Platz auf all deinen Partitionen, wieviel genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. Habe das Problem immer wieder und mache dann einfach ein paar GB Platz frei. Vielleicht reichen aber auch 5.000 MB oder so, keine Ahnung. Dein Pinselbestände, Muster, Stile, usw. solltest du sowieso immer regelmäßig speichern. Beim zurücksetzen werden dir die selbst angelegten verloren gehen und falls du sie nicht gespeicher hast, sind sie eben weg.


----------

